# Molded ear plugs/ Hearing protection



## SoloKing (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been looking at Molded Hearing protection the last few weeks as a option to muffs or foamies. I would like to get some opinions from shooters who own them or atleast tried them out. At an average price of $150, it's not a bad deal to protect your hearing. Specificlly, I'm looking to get opinions on: Actual noise reduction vs advertised noise reduction, comfort when worn all day on a range, do they stay in your ear when your doing "aggressive" moving and shooting in a house, do they work as well when shooting rifle as with pistol, has anyone worn a set in the box? Oh and most importantly, can I get a set in MultiCam to add cool points to make up for my low pistol scores?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive used the Surefire Sonic Defenders.  I liked them and found them good comfort wise for the 6-10 hour stretches I wore them.  Hearing wise with 5.56 and 9mm no dramas blocking it, 7.62 was OK but I never used them around .50 or any HE apart from some claymores and that was a 60m distance away so not really a good test.  I did find my Peltors were better for picking up voice. I had to put a wee bit of duct tape over the D ring and my ear for when I did stupid crazy acrobatic type things with no helmet on, with a lid no issues with them getting knocked out.

Didn't wear them in a "box" but I climbed in a big concrete pipe thing and they worked OK.  In all seriousness my Bro is using them in the Ghan now so Ill email him and see how they are handling it if you want.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 21, 2010)

They're comfortable and they shouldn't get knocked out too easily (even then you can have them on a chain so you won't lose them) for the one and same reason, i.e. that they're moulded to fit your ears specifically. Very good for range shooting, won't really beat the more expensive/advanced ear pro out ther,e but for range stuff it's good to go. I don't know what brand we had, they were just provided to us by our unit... used them without thinking too much about it and I don't recall having any real complaints.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have special made ear plugs and hate the damn things, when I wear them I can't hear shit and after about an hour my ears hurt like hell. I use electronic ear muffs, I hear everything until I shoot and then they go quite until about a second after I finish shooting. There is no better way to go IMHO...


----------



## Bellona (Jun 21, 2010)

Below is a link for what I used.  I can say for a fact that they stayed in place, and did not hurt my ears like the ones the Navy would issue.  They kept the noise out from jets on the flight deck, good for range time, and even better when I was in Iraq and flying in the Chinook's and 53's.  I don't think they come in Multi-CAM, but I know they came in pink...:


http://www.bigearinc.com/Products/BE-SP.aspx


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feed back from all those that contributed.


----------

